# Puis-je réinitialiser correctement mon iPad après un jailbreak ?



## Werate (10 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,j'explique mon probleme

Un jeu (hearthstone) crash sur mon iPad 2.  J'ai lu sur le support de ce jeu qu'il fallait faire une sauvegarde sur le cloud(que j'ai fais) puis reinitialiser l'iPad et installer cette sauvegarde pour que le jeu re fonctionne correctement or mon ipad est jailbreaker et je me demande si je peux faire une sauvegarde sur le cloud,reinitialiser et remettre la sauvegarde sans probleme.

Merci d'avance


----------



## PLATOX28 (15 Juillet 2015)

Oui tu peux !


----------



## Werate (16 Juillet 2015)

Merci


----------

